

Show HN: My competitive Fundraising App for Android Burn Your Money - Roritharr
http://www.burnedmoney.com

======
Roritharr
Hi, i'm the developer of the app.

tl;dr: burnedmoney.com gives you a profile that displays the amount of money
you've donated via the app, which is designed in a stare-down contest style,
so you can challenge friends to see which one of you can or wants to donate
more. It's mainly for fundraising parties but could be used anywhere else too.

I started the project for the PayPal Android Developer Challenge but since
then i've grown really fond of it and learned much about really shipping a
product.

Please give me some feedback as i've just launched the app wednesday.

------
marsbear
Yeah awesome, a mexican stand-off for millionaires :p

------
wooq
Nice Idea: "Oh I feel sad... let's burn some money!"

